# Another recent sanding



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

6 guys 20 hours. Sanded all needed areas of the siding. Boards that were not done were just replaced


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Impressive. Do you mean sanding behind the paint shaver or just strait sanding? What kind of sanders?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Angle grinders with 16-36 grit then a couple if Festool sanders with 80 grit. No shaver in this house. It was not needed. 20 year old house and it's been painted 7 times. Each time the painter screwed up and it would peel in the first six months.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Great work as always. 120hrs to that point is excellent production.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice to see how a real pro blows through this stuff

Keep it up


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn fine production to get that done in that amount if time. How much got replaced?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

The last guy replaced some. You can see the ones that are not sanded. Not many. We did about 90% of the siding


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

There are some here that were replaced...I think. Hard to see


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

:thumbup:make me love Florida ... mostly stucco home with cracks ... zero sanding

nice work and beautiful homes yall have :thumbsup:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Those production rates are crazy fast. I guess I have never done a complete strip like that but that seems fast. You guys have the knowledge to do it though that is great.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We sand a house like this per week. My guys started one today in the rain. 









We use the tarps like I told CD 
Work in rain or whatever.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Kevin I need to make a trip up and visit, so many things I would like to learn.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> :thumbup:make me love Florida ... mostly stucco home with cracks ... zero sanding
> 
> nice work and beautiful homes yall have :thumbsup:


I would like to hear how you repair those cracks?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Angle grinders with 16-36 grit then a couple if Festool sanders with 80 grit. No shaver in this house. It was not needed. 20 year old house and it's been painted 7 times. Each time the painter screwed up and it would peel in the first six months.


Very impressive. I would love to sell a complete strip. 

I'm curious how many sanding discs you used. Hundreds? 

I have been keeping the spent abrasives to count for billing purposes. I used to just throw an ambiguous number into a quote for abrasives.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Not too many discs. That house we used maybe 50 and then 30 Festool discs which are pretty cheap. We buy direct from a distributer so Norton 36 grit is only .69 each. 
It makes up a very small percentage of the entire job.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Very nice work hang on to that crew that's impressive production, that include setup, clean up etc ...that's moving...


----------



## SaskPainter (Jun 29, 2014)

That is gonna look sweet when its all done.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Kevin I need to make a trip up and visit, so many things I would like to learn.


You could use a little Jersey in your game! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

What size angle grinder do you use ? I use a small DeWalt with 4 inch disc but its loud as hell.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Awesome Job!!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use 5" discs. You can buy the yellow backer pad at Lowes. They also have 7" too but they are big and use expensive discs.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> :thumbup:make me love Florida ... mostly stucco home with cracks ... zero sanding nice work and beautiful homes yall have :thumbsup:


Same here.not missing 90% houses with wood siding in Connecticut.

What is your go to procedure for stucco cracks?


----------



## carlmo (Sep 3, 2014)

very nice work


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Kevin 
I missed your post to CD about tarping off the house. Any tips or pics for containing all that? What mil and size plastic, way of attaching it etc? Thanks for any help! Btw I'm referring to tarping off the sides not the ground, tho insight on your approach to that would be great too. 

We are starting a mostly strip siding job this week. Will be using the paint shaver and then RO125 with 40 and 80. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use 60x30 tarps. They are the blue ones that you can get at a hardware or box store. Tie them to chimney or vent pipes or over a corner and down to the ground. 









Like this


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

It also helps to run a long ladder like a 40 up to the upper gutter. Then tarp over the ladder. It keeps the tarps away from your guys.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

This is the house that we sanded...all finished


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

That is incredible to sand that all down. What paint and primer do you use on that. I'm sure you have said before but I have never seen it. I would imagine it is a high quality paint as that would be a minimal cost on a job like that.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Looks great. In my RRP class, I was told that I couldn't use my big tarps for vertical containment unless I threw em away after each job, (due to cross-contamination). I got some massive tarps that I'd love to use but haven't wanted to toss em after 1 job. Was I misinformed? Do you toss those tarps after each job?

As a frugal painter, (I say frugal, wife says cheap), I'm accustomed to using and reusing everything until the wheels fall off. I guess I could work it in the budget to toss those big beautiful tarps, but it seems inherently wrong. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Looks great. In my RRP class, I was told that I couldn't use my big tarps for vertical containment unless I threw em away after each job, (due to cross-contamination). I got some massive tarps that I'd love to use but haven't wanted to toss em after 1 job. Was I misinformed? Do you toss those tarps after each job?
> 
> As a frugal painter, (I say frugal, wife says cheap), I'm accustomed to using and reusing everything until the wheels fall off. I guess I could work it in the budget to toss those big beautiful tarps, but it seems inherently wrong.
> 
> ...




I would think it makes a difference what the tarps are used for. In this case it seems they used are for weather proofing the work site and not vertical containment. 

Is vertical containment even required for a scope of work like in the OP? I wouldn't think so. If you wanted to pressure wash or something it might be.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We don't throw the tarps out. It is used for weather control. We follow all other rules. 
Our paint is seen on our website. www.armorcoatus.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

F'ing amazing Kevin!
Thanks for the pics. 
What are those things on the roof in the finishes pics? Are they roof jacks left over from the prep? There are even some on the top roof so I wasn't sure. 
Again simply amazing. It must be tough when a gust of wind comes up. I imagine those blue tarps are secured pretty well!






Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> We don't throw the tarps out. It is used for weather control. We follow all other rules.
> Our paint is seen on our website. www.armorcoatus.com



I wasn't trying to imply you're doing anything wrong. Just looking for clarity to prevent ME from doing something wrong. Your work looks awesome. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Those brackets are for snow. It keeps the snow from sliding off of the roof. In NJ it is just for looks.


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you sanding with 5" hook and loop pads? Where do you source the 16 grit?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

No, they are all resin discs. Heavy duty. 
Paint stores should have them. They are Norton or 3m. Box stores have them too


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Mr*



premierpainter said:


> Those brackets are for snow. It keeps the snow from sliding off of the roof. In NJ it is just for looks.


we call em "snow birds" around here

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0i22i30l3.0.0.0.12807...........0.KcKbeIfaOqA


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> This is the house that we sanded...all finished


G'day PremierPainter 

Mate you do such great work very nice


----------

